# Transformador excitado con onda cuadrada que salida tiene ?



## harleytronics (May 6, 2009)

hola ,la duda es si un transformador esta exitado para elevar el votaje cc con una onda cuadrada o rectangular en su salida 
que tipo de onda va a tener? sera la misma pero alterna osea bifasica +0-? alguien que me oriente un poco
por que estoy confundido ,,,,gracias saludos


----------



## mockba (May 6, 2009)

Me suena a que trata de hacer un inversor para alimentar una carga de 120vca o 220vca a través de baterías. Si inyectas una señal cuadrada en un transformador tendrás una forma cuasicuadrada del otro lado (_aumentada o disminuida dependiendo del sentido en que utilices el transformador_), un poco alterada por las características transitorias de las bobina. El problema de esa forma de onda en cuanto a aplicarla en cargas a 120vca es que tiene muchos armónicos, y si la aplicas a motores eléctricos es algo desastrozo, no es recomendable. Este tipo de onda sirve para aplicarla bien a cargas con fuentes reguladas que rectifican la onda senoidal, como televisiones, lámparas de neón o DVD's, etc.

Tu transformador debe tener dos entradas en el primario y tres en el secundario (_tap central_). Debes inyectar el semiciclo positivo por una de las entradas del secundario y el negativo por otra de las entradas, dejando el tap central como común. Por el primario recogerías una señal monofásica de vca, cuasicuadrada claro.

Espero te sirva, cualquier cosa aquí andamos.

Saludos...


----------



## harleytronics (May 6, 2009)

mockba ,gracias por responder

osea que si a la salida la rectifico me queda una onda cuadrada  identica a la de entrada pera logicamente con mayor amplitud? o seguiria siendo cuasi?
y si la quiero tambien identica con su ciclo negativo tengo que hacer lo que me detallaste?
no tendras algun dibujo para captar mejor lo que me explicaste ? 
el transformador que estoy experimentando no es tap  osea que  su salida la tengo monofasica?
disculpa tantas preguntas,pero sin el osciloscopio se me complica,,gracias saludos


----------



## mockba (May 6, 2009)

Ok harleytronics, deja busco un dibujo, ya que por el momento no lo tengo a la mano. No te preocupes por las preguntas, para eso están estos foros, nos ayudamos unos a otros. ¿Pero sabes qué?, mejor si tu tienes una foto o dibujo de lo que quieres hacer también posteala acá y vemos que se hace... ¿va?. ¿Qué es lo que quieres hacer?...

Si le metes al primario de un transformador un tren de pulsos cuadrados obtendrás en la salida cuadrada en el secundario. Porsupuesto, si estas usando el transformador para elevar el voltaje tendrás casi una copia de tu señal original pero aumentada en voltaje.

Si lo que quieres es obtener una onda cuadada con ciclo positivo y negativo debes utilizar un transformadores que tenga un tap centra (_dos cables en el primario y tres en el secundario_). Debes usar dos transistores para meter un pulso para el ciclo positivo por uno de los cables del secundario, usando como referencia o tierra el tap central y otro transistor que meta un pulso negativo por el otro cable del secundario usando como referencia el mismo tap central. Deben estar coordinados para que no metan pulsos al mismo tiempo.

Después te posteo algun dibujo, pero dame tiempo estoy un poco ocupado... jejeje...

Saludos... nos seguimos leyendo.


----------



## harleytronics (May 6, 2009)

Mocba,,,creo que ya te entendi seria algo como un puente h en la entrada del tap usando los dos cables vivos
 y el otro a tierra,y en la salida ya tendria la corriente bifasica?
el tema es que si la onda me sale casi parecida a la de la entrada  no me sirve ,,o almenos no por ahora,,
sabrias decirme si en corriente continua alterno de la misma forma el + y - sobre una carga X
y veo en un osciloscopio la onda seria alterna ? osea seria lo mismo?

 por lo del dibujo ni te molestes era por si tenias quizas algun archivo en tu pc o algun link donde este algun circuito,,entiendo que ponerte a subir un archivo demanda tiempo,,

gracias ,,saludos


----------



## mockba (May 7, 2009)

Si, la onda sale igual que en la entrada pero aumentada o disminuida por el transformador.

Saludos...


----------



## khar (Mar 17, 2010)

Buenas, necesito una informacion, necesito hacer una fuente de alta tension, para lo que utilizare una configuracion push-pull y posteriormente una etapa de multiplicaion de tension ya que necesito 1000V, el transformador que voy a utilizar es con central tap en el primario, colocando 18V en el central tap y controlando el primerario con un par de transistores. Mi pregunyta es que forma de onda exactamente obtendre en la salida del transformador y que consideraciones debo hacer en cuanto a los armonicos, gracias


----------



## Edwar09 (Sep 15, 2014)

Hola, bueno yo quisiera saber que pasa si a una bobina le pongo una onda cuandrada de unos 30 kHz salida del micro, esque es para un LVDT y pos el campo generado tiene que inducir en otras dos bobinas


----------



## ecotronico (Sep 15, 2014)

hola Edward09:

una vez estuve haciendo esperimentos con bobinas alimentadas desde un 555 y te cuento que depende de que onda cuadrada hablas.

si le pones una señal cuadrada (solamente valor positivo y cero), la corriente se eleva mucho y podrías quemar tu integrado.
esto sucede porque encima de la bobina la tensión tiende a ser alternada... parece extraño, pero lo es.
lo he simulado y comprobado con osciloscopio.

lo ideal es excitar la bobina con tensión alternada (digamos: semi-ciclo negativo, cruce por cero y semi-ciclo positivo) porque ahí la corriente se mantiene a nivel bajo.

si no dispones de alternada, tendrías que calcular un resistor en serie para limitar la corriente y no quemar tu integrado.

si intentas poner un capacitor en serie, debes tener cuidado que el sistema no entre en resonancia y nuevamente la corriente se eleve y queme tu integrado.


----------



## opamp (Sep 15, 2014)

Te recomiendo que filtres la onda cuadrada llevandola a senoidal con baja distorsion ( bajo THD), cuando metes una cuadrada a un bobinado se genera fuertes impusos tanto en la subida como en la bajada de la onda cuadrada y estoimpulsos se reflejan en los bobinados del LVDT.


----------



## ecotronico (Sep 17, 2014)

hola nuevamente.

 ahora que me doy cuenta, al inyectar señal cuadrada a un transformador equivale a realizar una fuente conmutada (switching): es necesario colocar circuitos de protección como diodos y redes snubber.
dale un vistazo a esta hoja de datos (pdf) en la que aparece un circuito de ejemplo.


----------

